# Identification P47 parts



## WO2GO (Feb 18, 2008)

Dear all,

I have some parts of a Thunderbolt P47 and I was wondering if someone could help me with the identification of them or perhaps know someone who can help me.

Here they come!

I think this one is clear, the head of a piston.





A couple of pieces plexiglass, probable of the canopy.




Looks like some sort of rudder or handle, maybe for the flaps or to eject? Can the ring be asbestos?




Guess this can be anything... Note the electric wire.




A piece of the rubber fuel tank.




This is a rather large piece and is very heavy, maybe some sort of exhaust pipe?




Again a large piece of aluminium, can be anything I guess.




I have no idea what this can be, but it sure is heavy!




It seems it is made of cast iron (?).




If you need some more pictures of a specific part, just let me know!

Thanks in advance!

Dennis Notenboom
The Netherlands


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Dennis, 

Did you find any numbers or symbols that might help in identifying some of the parts? The top one sure looks like the top of a cylinder head.

Also any idea on the identity of the P-47 and where it crashed?


----------



## WO2GO (Feb 18, 2008)

No, I'm sorry, there are no number on the parts except for the rudder or paddle.

These are parts of 2nd Lt. Robert E. Stover's Thunderbolt 41-6209, the plane has been salvaged last year near Oude Tonge, the Netherlands.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 18, 2008)

WO2GO said:


> No, I'm sorry, there are no number on the parts except for the rudder or paddle.
> 
> These are parts of 2nd Lt. Robert E. Stover's Thunderbolt 41-6209, the plane has been salvaged last year near Oude Tonge, the Netherlands.



Many thanks on the info.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 18, 2008)

The second from the bottom looks like something from the landing gear given the diameter and your comments on being heavy. Could it possibly be this cylinder opening that mounts by the landing gear that I circled in black. I seen the hole in the side. Is this fitting threaded. Check out the drawing I posted that circled in black. 

Just a guess on my part.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Where and how did you get these parts? that will help out the most, as most of them appear to be destroyed


----------

